# Problem with fax auto answer on hp all-in-one



## barcar1 (Nov 3, 2005)

This is our second hp printer-fax-scan machine that has an auto answer function for the fax that does not seem to work properly. On the software setup, they have a set of options for the fax, including if you have an answering machine and have the answ machine and fax plugged in on the same line. The auto answer is supposed to 'listen in' to see if the call is a voice call or a fax transmission and then answer when the incoming signal is a fax. The function doesn't seem to work. It answers and beeps for a fax even when the incoming call is a voice call. The printer is an hp Officejet 5610.

We had a previous hp T65 with the same problem.

Does any one know how to resolve this issue? Thanks.

barcar1


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

They don't work that way, as once they "listen in", then they have actually answered the call. 

They cannot access the line without "answering" the call. Unless I have misunderstood your problem. 

If they hear a noise (such as the incoming fax CCITT tones) they respond as a fax, if no tones or noise within a short period they transfer the call to the "2- EXT" socket connected device, be it phone or answerphone.

It will not (cannot) work if the answerphone is on the same incoming line.

I use a similar (7210) in "distinctive ring" mode by subscribing to the service from the phone company.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I too have an HP All-in-one (6110) and actually just had the opposite problem. It would not answer no matter what I did. I even tried both manual methods they gave in the book and still nothing. I eventually had to give up and have the fax sent to me at work, instead. This was very strange because I have received on that fax before, and I tested it by sending something to be sure it was connected properly. I used to have the auto-answer on and had the same problem with it answering every call, which I did not need. So I went to just turning on the auto-answer when needed. But this time it did not work.

So, kiwiguy: What do you mean about the distinctive ring mode? How does that help?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I use an HP fax machine [not all in one] it answers the call and if no fax tone is detected, it passes the call to the answer machine that is plugged into the fax machine. I am assuming you have your all-in-one set to answer machine mode correct? This is usually done on the machine itself through its menu.


----------

